# 다 자기 멋대로 다시 지워달라는 냉정한 그 말



## panview

Hello.How can you say the above in English in the following lyrics:
그 사랑이 뭔데 매일 술만 마시죠
*다 자기 멋대로 다시 지워달라는 냉정한 그 말
*and also what the meaning of  [그 사랑이 뭔데 ]* 괜한  사람 흔들어 놓고*


----------



## OctoKim

Sentence '그 사랑이 뭔데' in the lyrics can be literally translated into "What is love?" in English. But, actual meaning the singer or composer is intending to express with the song is more likely to be "What the f*** is love?".

let me translate those sentences 'verbal-likely' first.

그 사랑이 뭔데, 매일 술만 마시죠. = What the f*** is love(!or?), I drink all the time..
다 자기 멋대로, 다시 지워달라는 냉정한 그 말. = (You said) The words to ask me to forget you, as you please..
그 사람이 뭔데, 괜한 사람 흔들어 놓고 = What the f*** is love?(!or?), you shook my heart..(This phrase is more like "Then, why did you love me at first?" in meaning)



-I guess character in the song is probably broken up with his or her lover before.
And he or she is missing the one, drinking all the time.


----------



## panview

OctoKim said:


> 다 자기 멋대로, 다시 지워달라는 냉정한 그 말. = (You said) The words to ask me to forget you, as you please..
> 그 사람이 뭔데, 괜한 사람 흔들어 놓고 = What the f*** is love?(!or?), you shook my heart..(This phrase is more like "Then, why did you love me at first?" in meaning)



Thank you .So 다 자기 멋대로 means "as you please", doesn't it mean "self-indulgent" ,what  다 and 자기 mean here? 냉정한 here mean"cool"?and 지워달라는 'cleared? 괜한 useless? 흔들어 shake,놓고 place (verb),how to get the meaning you told me,please analyse more detail.


----------



## OctoKim

Yes, sorry. I forgot some. let me explain again.
Yes, '다' here means 'everything'.
And '자기' here means 'he' or 'she' - the one being spoken by singer. But, the word can be also '자기의', '자신의', '지', '제', '자기 자신의' or '본인의' ect../  Koreans use all of them in speaking. none of them is archaic.
Yes, "as you please" means "self-indulgent".
And '냉정한' means more like 'cynical'. yes.
And '지워달라는' here means more like........... 'to forget', not 'to erase'. probably.... because the singer is missing him or her. so I guess it's concerned with memory.
And '괜한' here means........
for example, you are walking and some guys are fighting on the street. you got punched by mistake passing through them.
you didn't intend to be a part of some (usually bad) situation, but you were involved in the situation by someone else.
then, you are '괜한 사람'.

And '흔들어 놓고' is not seperated by two words like 'shake and place'.
It menas '흔들어놓다'.
'흔들어 놓다' is not a seperated two words but a spaced word.


Again.

다 자기 멋대로, 다시 지워달라는 냉정한 그 말. 
= 다(everything - this means probably their past, memories) 자기 멋대로(as you please, at your will or having you own way) 다시(again) 지워달라는(asking (me) to forget) 냉정한(cynical) 그 말(the word(s))
= the cynical words asking me to forget everything again at your will..
그 사랑이 뭔데, 괜한 사람 흔들어 놓고
= 그 사랑이 뭔데(what the f*** is the love?/ what is the love?), 괜한(not concerned) 사람(person) 흔들어 놓고(shake one's mind/heart).
= what the f*** is the love?, you shook irrelevant person's heart.

'흔들어놓다' is '흔들다'
and it means 'shake'. so you can 흔들다 a flag or one's mind/heart. you know.




------- please understand my poor English. I wish you would understand my poor explanation. ask again if not understood.


----------



## panview

OctoKim said:


> '흔들어놓다' is '흔들다'
> .


Thank you .Maybe V + 아/어/여 + 놓다 is a grammar structure to express "keep the state ,left sb or sth in a state ?
기차시간을 알아 놓았어요. 설탕을 타 놓으세요. 내용을 적어 놓았습니다. 짐을 묶어 놓았어요?
So make a comparison in different languages,
in Korea + 아/어/여 + 놓다 ;
In Japanese: ～しておく; 
in English: leave/left …；
In Chinese （让）……好了。


----------



## Kross

panview said:


> Thank you .Maybe V + 아/어/여 + 놓다 is a grammar structure to express "keep the state ,left sb or sth in a state ?
> 기차시간을 알아 놓았어요. 설탕을 타 놓으세요. 내용을 적어 놓았습니다. 짐을 묶어 놓았어요?


 Yes, 놓다 is used to express a meaning of getting some work done. 
As for 기차 시간을 알아 놓았어요, it means that he/she has already been done with checking the schedule of the train.


----------



## panview

OctoKim said:


> = 그 사랑이 뭔데(what the f*** is the love?/ what is the love?), 괜한(not concerned) 사람(person) 흔들어 놓고(shake one's mind/heart).
> = what the f*** is the love?, you shook irrelevant person's heart.
> .


Sorry,I still don't make clear the real meaning of " you shook irrelevant person's heart".could you explain it for me?and there is also a similar sentence in the lyrics :그 이별이 뭔데  괜한 가슴 흔들어 놓고, what it means?


----------



## vientito

panview said:


> Sorry,I still don't make clear the real meaning of " you shook irrelevant person's heart".could you explain it for me?and there is also a similar sentence in the lyrics :그 이별이 뭔데  괜한 가슴 흔들어 놓고, what it means?



the use of 괜히 (adverb) - futile/uselessly... you do everything for nothing.  괜한 is an adjective to describe a heart which get touched.  The person who writes this is lamenting a loss, even his/her inner feeling has been all shaken up and at the end nothing really comes out of it (only emptiness ensues).


----------



## Kross

panview said:


> " you shook irrelevant person's heart".could you explain it for me?


Hello, panview

You emotionally shook the heart of me that would show no interest in you [if you had not shown up asking for love from me]. 



panview said:


> 그 이별이 뭔데 괜한 가슴 흔들어 놓고, what it means?


What break-up do you think it is? That breakup has shaken my heart of me who otherwise would show no interest in you. 

Since you are asking about the abstract and ungrammatical lyric of a song, explaining its meaning in English is not easy.


----------



## OctoKim

okay, you're confused about meaning of sentence "괜한 사람 흔들어 놓고"

sorry but, what's the part? what part are you stuck on?
my example and explanation about "괜한 사람" or just want to know the sentence's connotation?-'the real meaning'


well, let me hear it please. and let me explain some, first.
umm.

'괜한 사람', which I explained above, is someone who is involved in a (bad) situation even though he/she did not want to.
reading the lyrics, you can assume---
1. singer was living his/her own life and didn't know someone(A) well. ------------singer was fine. singer was not sad, just living his/her own life.
2. but, someday A came in front of singer and they began to go steady.
3. someone(A) and singer liked each other very much.
4. singer fell deeeeeep in love with A.
5. but now, A says good-bye to singer.
6. singer drinks all the time, missing A.
7. and singer thinks... "ugh, god.. why did you come to me? I was good.. no sadness.. no sorrows.. but now what?.. why did you come to me!? you shouldn't have loved me.. you shouldn't have told me that you love me..... now only sadness remains..
I wish I have not started from the first.."


-- do you understand? this is how the story goes...
I wish this was not useless, umm,..
well okay this is it and as I do not know what your confused part is..........
just let me explain some more

+
you're probably confused about the sentence because it is not a perfectly consisted sentence.
I mean, 괜한 사람 흔들어 놓고 - is not perfect actually.
Actually, it should be like this for instance.
괜한 사람 흔들어 놓고 (떠나다)
괜한 사람 흔들어 놓고 (다시 떠나다)
괜한 사람 흔들어 놓고 (멀리 가버리다)
괜한 사람 흔들어 놓고 (사라지다)
etc..

It's not perfectly consisted but you should understand as it is. It's a connotative sentence.
as you know, Reading the lyrics, we can know that singer is missing someone, and that someone has left the singer.(or trying to say good bye lately)


and 그 이별이 뭔데 괜한 가슴 흔들어 놓고 is almost the same one.

이별 means break-up.
가슴 means chest, mind or heart.. etc. and in this case as you know,,,,,,,,,, it's some kinda heart...

so 그 이별이 뭔데 괜한 가슴 흔들어 놓고 and 그 사랑이 뭔데 괜한 사람 흔들어 놓고....
almost the same.


----------



## panview

Kross said:


> That breakup has shaken my heart of me who otherwise would show no interest in you.
> 
> .



Thank you all.What make me confused is the English sentence.It seems that " I show no interest in you,but I was shaken by you".Can I change the sentence into "That breakup has shaken my heart, and he shows no interest in *me now*".
And I also wonder if "괜한 사람 " refers to whom? to me(the singer)? I (the singer) am the irrelavant person, and was shaken by you? This also make me confused.


----------



## Kross

Hello, panview

괜한 사람 refers to the girl in the lyric who origianally did not want to get invoved in this love or showed absolutely no interest in him,  even though she had probably a relationship with him later. 괜한 functions as an adjective here to define the girl.


----------

